# 2 Females Holding in Same Tank by Themselves



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Last night I removed 2 phenochilus tanzania holding females and put them in a cycled 10 gallon tank. They have been holding for approximately 3 weeks. Do you think the 2 females will spit the fry being that there is another fish in the tank. I mean will each be scarred of each other and not spit the fry or do you think each one knows that they are both holding and will not be a threat to each other. I have successfully had a holding mother spit but she was in a 10 gallon by herself. I could also strip them if that will work too. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They will spit, but they are likely to hold longer with the other there than if they were alone. I'd divide the tank.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I decided just to strip them today and both of them must have swallowed the fry because there mouths were empty. I guess next time I may try to strip earlier.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

gverde said:


> I decided just to strip them today and both of them must have swallowed the fry because there mouths were empty. I guess next time I may try to strip earlier.


Have you looked underneath any rocks or tank decor? Sometimes the fry will hide.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I looked under the only two flat rocks I had and nothing. Oh well, there around 15 females and only 1 stud male so I'm sure there will be more holding soon.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I have had two carrying females (of different species) in a tank together. Both eventually spit and all the fry survived. It probably took longer as each were nervous, but it worked and we had no other options.

I've seen several carrying females in the lfs together and all appeared well.

That being said, if we have other tank options available we'll keep them separate. Just makes everybody, including us, a little more at ease.


----------

